# Fallo en tubos fluorescentes



## francisco aguilera marco (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola a todos, amigos del foro tengo un problema con tubos fluorescentes en garage comunitario, el tema es que los tubos duran poco mas de una semana, he probado cambiar reactancias , cebadores y tubos nuevos pero siguen cascandose. He medido tensiones de entrada general y tengo desde 220 a 230 por lo que está bien,  no se ya el motivo de éste fallo en los tubos, a pesar de que  los coloco con marcas como Osram y Phillips.¿Alguna ayudita sobre el tema? Se que no es un tema de electronica , mas bien eléctrico pero es que no se ya que hacer. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 12, 2010)

francisco aguilera marco dijo:


> . . . tengo un problema con tubos fluorescentes  en garage comunitario . . .



Las posibles causas son:

-Como se trata de un sitio popular, las instalaciones electricas son deficientes. Cuando las cosas tienen dueño, se cuidan aun mas.

-El suministro electrico del sector es deficiente.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 15, 2010)

A que te refieres que duran poco?
Se quedan las puntas anaranjadas?
no hace ni mencion de arrancar?
se quedan parpadeando?
de que potencia ablas, 38W 56...?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

Otra posibilidad es que el encargado, portero o mantenimiento , tengan su propio negocio jeje


----------



## francisco aguilera marco (Mar 17, 2010)

hola con respecto al suministro del sector,esta comprobado y esta perfecto.de momento he vuelto a montar una pantalla completa a ver el comportamiento y su duracion .alguien me puede decir como comprobar una reactancia?

lo siento pero mis conocimientos son limitados y os agradezco vuestra ayuda.por cierto los tubos tienen temporizadores como en casi todos los garajes¿no creo que tenga nada que ver pero os lo digo por si...... gracias a todos

hola foro no me acorde de mencionar que en le garaje algunos han combertido sus plazas en cuartos de ademas de aparcar en trateros y se han conectado enchufes  a la linea de  luz de mergencia  que porcierto biene del mismo termico del alumbrado de 10A .no se si esto tendra algo que ver


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2010)

los pluor no deberian ir a la linea de automaticos (esos que prenden solo por unos minutos) , por que el fluor no es para estar prende - apaga.- rende - apaga.
pero igual dices s que duran solo unas semanas, es muy poco, muy poco .

1 - como te dijeron describi la falla, como quedan los tubos cuando mueren.
2 -- pone fotos de los tubos y de las reactancias.
3 -- esa que puso 2 metros de el encargado.....se ve que el grandote conoce a la gente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

JAJAJA

Me hiciste reir *Fernandob* , pero pensé eso luego de evaluar que los tubos fluorescentes duran meeeeeeses.

Que con baja tensión parpadean o no encienden pero no se queman , con 380 y balastro común  encienden y dan una luz bárbara y son capaces de quedar encendidos una semana , los apagás y fuiste*ssss* .

Las posibilidades que se me ocurren son: o balastro  de los convencionales de potencia inadecuada (supongamos tubos de 40 con balastros de 65) o balastro electónico que "mata" los filamentos. ¿Los balastros son todos iguales, de la  misma marca y tipo?

Podrías poner unos capacitores en la línea, estilo corrección del factor de potencia, para absorver picos.

La tercera posibilidad ya te la dije , tomá un marcador indeleble o el esmalte de uñas de tu mujer y marcá el culote de un tubo que recambies .

Saludos !

Física cuidate de la metafísica.


----------



## jgrey (Mar 17, 2010)

Un tubo fluorescente es una opción muy interesante, desde el punto de vista económico, para iluminar un recinto pues para una misma cantidad de luz, consumen una tercera parte que una bombilla ordinaria. Su duración también es mucho mayor, unas 10 veces más. A pesar de sus ventajas, de tanto en tanto presentan anomalías. Las más frecuentes son: 
-El tubo no se enciende: Se debe verificar que tengamos corriente eléctrica y que el tubo no se haya movido en su anclaje. Si no es el caso, el tubo se ha gastado y deberemos sustituirlo. Para retirar el tubo deberemos girarlo un cuarto de vuelta y saldrá suavemente del soporte. Para colocarlo, repetir el proceso a la inversa.

-El tubo se ilumina sólo en sus extremos: Es una indicación que el "starter", o cebador, del fluorescente se encuentra en mal estado. Este "starter" es una pequeña pieza cilíndrica a la cual tendremos acceso retirando el tubo. Podremos adquirirlo en ferreterías o tiendas de bricolaje, deberemos sustituirlo por uno con las mismas características. Para sacar el cebador lo giraremos un cuarto de vuelta en su receptáculo para liberar así sus bornes.

-El tubo parpadea y hace ruido: El tubo fluorescente, o el "starter", están defectuosos. Deberemos sustituirlos.

-El tubo se ilumina uniformemente pero muy débilmente: El tubo está gastado, hay que cambiarlo.

- El calibre del conductor no es el adecuado. 
-Verificar la conexion de la balasta con respecto al plano que esta en la misma.
verificar la caida de tension con la lampara encendida.
_ Impeccionar el interruptor y remplazar si es necesario...si esto no te funciona me escribes al correo privado del foro...

espero te sirva este comentario ya que soy tecnologo en mtto electrico industria .


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 17, 2010)

Tambien que erradique la plaga de ratas que debe haber en ese lugar.


----------



## francisco aguilera marco (Mar 22, 2010)

hola foro .esta respuesta es para dosmetros me hiciste reir pero  creo que no estas muy descaminado.algo de lo que dices hay por ahi .que no tendre poner candados a los tubos?xdxdxd.reactancia..5euros   tubo 3euros cebador 1 euro.tiene que ser un racano de cuidao pero ya te digo, estare al tanto...por dios.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Precíntalos con papel de poner etiquetas a ver que pasa.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2010)

Lo que comento Dosmetros es muy probable, pero no solo porque el encargado pueda estar haciendo negocio sino tambien por algun/nos usuarios del garage que cada vez que necesitan un fluorescente en su casa o en la de un amigo van al "Autoservicio comunitario".

Otra "solucion" hubiera sido que al momento de hacer la instalacion colocar menos fluorescentes pero de mas potencia (mas largos), de manera que a nadie le sirvan en la casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

francisco aguilera marco dijo:


> hola foro .esta respuesta es para dosmetros me hiciste reir pero creo que no estas muy descaminado.algo de lo que dices hay por ahi .que no tendre poner candados a los tubos?xdxdxd.reactancia..5euros tubo 3euros cebador 1 euro.tiene que ser un racano de cuidao pero ya te digo, estare al tanto...por dios.


 
Francisco , lo pensé después de hacer un análisis electrotécnico . . . un tubo se podría quemar a la semana, y ya sería extraño . . .  pero todos no .
Así que broma o no broma vas a tener que hacer espionaje en vez de tecnología  y como te dice man05drake : Tambien que erradique la plaga de ratas que debe haber en ese lugar.

Aquí también le llamamos ratas a los que entran por la ventana de su vecino para robarle algo :enfadado:

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yo utilizo un rotulador indeleble para tener un control de la duracion.

Lo que estropea mas las luces es  el encendido y apagado, si por culpa de los trasteros estan todo el rato dale que dale mal rollo, ademas que roban la corriente de la comunidad, todo depende del uso o abuso del servicio sera necesario advertirles. (siempre que sea posible se puede tolerar)

Ajusta el temporizador para que no se tenga que dar 2 veces la luz, sale a cuenta que tarde un poco mas en apagarse el parking.


----------



## francisco aguilera marco (Mar 23, 2010)

hola amigos gracias por vuestras sugerencias.creo que hare lo que dice tiopepe123ajustare los temporizadores,por que es un garage muy concurrido y la verdad trae mas a cuenta ,por que creo que si no te ausentas mas de 20minutos del lugar es mejor que esten mas tiempo encendidos,y ya os digo son muchos vecinos y mucho pulsar por ahi creo que andara la cosa..gracias a todos por buestra ayuda  un saludo a todos


----------



## jgrey (Mar 23, 2010)

si todavia tienes probles prueba lo siguiente...claro debes tener mucho cuidado ya que una reactancia es un transformador elevador...

La mejor manera de probar una reactancia de un tubo fluorescente es probarla con una carga. 
Si pones una lampara de 60 W en serie con la reactancia puede ocurrir 3 cosas: 

1.- La lampara no enciende. 
En este caso, si la lampara no enciende, es por que en la reactancia esta cortado (abierto) el bobinado y hay que reemplazarla. 

2.- La lampara enciende a pleno. 
En este caso, si la lampara enciende en su plenitud, hay que reemplazar la reactancia, por que el bobinado esta en cortocircuito y no reduce la tension de salida. 

3.- La lampara enciende a la mitad de su potencia. 
En este caso, tenemos la certeza que la reactancia esta funcionando perfectamente.


----------

